# Major Problem with Berlin Strings Solo Library



## MadLad (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey fellow composers,

I recently bought the first chair solo strings from Berlin strings for Staffpad. Now, I downloaded the new library and it doesn't seem to work at all. I get either no sound or some weird slapping sound in different pitches depending on the pitch of the note. I just paid 100€ for this and I'm really really mad. Has anyone had the same problem and found a solution? Because as of now the sample library is useless.

Thanks in advance

EDIT: Restarted Staffpad, restarted PC/Surface, also re-downloaded the library. Nothing worked


----------



## Kanter (Dec 21, 2020)

what are your surface specs?


----------



## MadLad (Dec 21, 2020)

I got them to run on the surface now. It's not the latest model but the generation before that, so Staffpad always ran without any problems. But for some reason the library won't run on my PC. I sometimes use Staffpad on PC if I just have to do minor adjustments. Guess I need to use my surface now every time I use Berlin strings


----------



## Kanter (Dec 21, 2020)

I have had occasional hiccups like you describe, but across multiple libraries, on well-specced Surfaces and desktop. Always reinstalled library, and it worked again- as for the reasons, I was assuming Win updates intervening since last use messed up paths.


----------



## MadLad (Dec 21, 2020)

Yeah, Windows updates usually mess up my apps. So it could be that. As for now, I'm just glad it works on Surface. Thanks!


----------

